# Stolen Boat



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep, the title says it all. Someone decided they needed my boat more than I did last night.

The boat has been listed on KSL for sale for the last couple of weeks and last night I guess it sold? just not quite for the price I was hoping to get.

This is a link to the ad.

https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40861989&cat=147

The boat is a 2005 Silver Dollar 16x52 flat bottom. It has a brand spanking new 35 hp hyper driver on the back of her. The wrap is Real Tree Max 5 and is brand new. It was on a black Yaght club trailer.

With the season right around the corner I know this ass hat is going to try to either sell it or use it.

If everyone could please keep their eyes open around the launches I would forever be in your debt.

The boat has been reported to UPD as stolen and will be listed NCIC.

If it is seen or located call 801-743-7000 and reference case number 16-140833.

PS: Sorry I cant figure out how to resize pictures to get them on here. See the KSL ad, there are plenty of them on there.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you had anyone come and look at it? Or did you have anyone ask for the address and then not show up to see it? If so, they should all be a person of interest. Good luck!


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

One person called me on it and yeah he didnt show up. I have tried to contact him this morning and have not received a reply. 

Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That sucks!! Nice looking boat .


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That sucks! Looks like a unique boat that shouldn't be hard to spot. I will definitely be on the lookout for it. Man I hate thieving ba$tards more than anything. I hope you get it back in one piece and not stripped down and painted.

I worry all the time about coming home and finding my duck boat gone. I do keep the tongue locked and I run a steel cable through the trailer wheel and around the frame. If someone wants it bad enough I suppose they will get it, but I won't make it easy for them. I also take the mud motor off and keep it in the garage during the off season.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Whiskey H0und said:


> One person called me on it and yeah he didnt show up. I have tried to contact him this morning and have not received a reply.
> 
> Makes me sick to my stomach.


What's the phone number he contacted you on I can pull name and address for you maybe it's a lead for you.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I PM'd you the number.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Freaking low lifes.... Hope you can get it back soon and in one piece and as it was before it was thieved.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I had a brand new outboard pulled of my jon boat but to take the whole shooting match like that is just unbelievable. I sure hope this a-hole gets caught!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Someone already mentioned it but definitely look at who has inquired about the boat, and make sure this info was passed on to law enforcement.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

The worst part of this whole thing is I just got her put back together. It has seven minutes on the counter, literally brand new everything except the hull itself. Super frustrating, just dropped a ton of money into it.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Dangit...I just don't see how anybody could enjoy using a boat they knew was stolen. That really sucks man, I reallllly hope they catch these buttholes.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Dang man, that is one of my biggest fears. 

Does DWR have a pretty good boat theft program?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Put it on the Utah Mud Motor, Utah Waterfowl Association and the Duck Hunters of Utah facebook page. I would be happy to do it for you if you would like.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Was it registered? (Should have been with a 35HP motor) Anyway, if it was, contact UT DMV, and ask what they can do about it, if anything.
Be sure and monitor KSL and Craigs List for the next few month, good chance it will show up for sale. Most thieves want money, not boats.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss! that looks like a sweet boat! I worry about my new boat all the time so, I leave the outside light on it and I have a tongue lock and a latch lock on it and I put a cable through the wheel and around the tire and trailer frame I'm thinking of pouring a concrete footing next to my RV pad and putting an eye bolt in it so I can chain it to that. paranoid? passible, but that thing is my baby. 

I'll keep a watchfull eye open. my guess is that if they take it out of state, my guess would be Idaho. Everyone up north keep your eyes open.
if they were smart they would strip the paint off of it and possibly re-paint it. So people be aware of that as you are watching for it to show up. My guess is they either made a run for it in the night or its being stashed in the valley until the heat dies down.

I hope the outcome turns out good! and good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the new cordless power tools that can cut through a cable or a chain is seconds I wouldn't trust them. 

But if the trailer wasn't hooked up to my truck with the truck in front of the trailer where no one could get it out without taking the truck I think that I would do just one simple thing. Pull one of the tires off of a single axle trailer and put it in the garage and if it is a dual axle trailer I would pull two tires off. With a floor jack and a cordless impact wrench it would only take a couple of minutes to do this and I doubt that a thief would be hauling tires and rims around with them to put onto the trailer to steal it.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Update and good news! 

I beat the bush all day and was able to locate and recover the engine. The head ******* in charge of the thievery tried to pawn the engine down in West Jordan. I was given a heads up by The fine gentleman at MB as the pawn shop called to get a value. Lucky for me they recognized my setup and called me to let me know what was up. 

I beat feet to get there and called WJPD who met me there. Unfortunately we missed the boat thrieving bastards by about a half hour. WJPD officer recognized the previously mentioned ass hat trying to pawn my engine so now I had a name; well the cops had a name. 

I got to calling around to pawn shops in the valley. Turns out these clowns tried to pawn the engine again in two shops in Murray. One shop called me while they were still in the parking lot but by the time I got there they were gone. MCPD responded and took a case for that. 

I was all but ready to give up. My brother was out checking shops in the area by this time and we had one more. He called me and said he had it behind a shop in Midvale. This time I was able to get the police there in time and three jack wagons were arrested. 

Of course none of them knew anything about anything and obviously didn't know where the boat was. I was shocked, just shocked I tell ya. 

I loaded my engine, gas tank, and battery into my truck. The boat is still at large but it is short an engine. Honestly I'll take what I can get at this point.

50% recovered! And I'm good with that for the first day.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks again for all the good wishes. It's good to know you guys are out there willing to help.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, congrats on at least getting that back. I hope you can get the boat back too.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad you had some success thus far. My guess is when they find where the boat is they will find several other stolen items. Good time for a little waterboarding and they would quack like a duck.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Sometimes the wheels of justice turn quickly, huh? Awesome of the MB guys to be so on top of stuff that they recognized your motor!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

In for the updates hope you find the boat. Also post the thief's names. Nothing like public shaming 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Way to keep doing the detective work! I'm so glad to hear that those pieces of crap got caught. Good luck with the other 50%...with what I've read so far, I wouldn't be surprised to see that you found the boat too. 

R


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is good news! Hopefully they can get one of the lowlifes to squeal on where the boat is!


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

As the days go by and the prospect of actually recovering the boat portion get slimmer and slimmer, I can't help but get just a little Upset about this whole deal. 

What kind of slimy lowlife piece of human waste steals someone's boat. I mean it's a boat for hells sake. It's not a necessity. It's not like he stole my milk off my porch. If that was the case I would have a little more understanding. But a boat? It's a **** toy. I have hoofed it around the swamp my entire duck hunting life until a motorcycle crash broke my back making it **** near impossible to carry decoys any reasonable distance into the field. I didnt let that stop me from enjoying what I love and I'm **** sure not going to let this. I will get along without it and enjoy myself despite this guy taking what I have worked hard for. In the long run it will work out and this will be a grand story about that one year some one decided to rip me off. But for now it's really getting on my nerve. 

Well that just about wraps up my rant for the day. I'll jump off my soap box now. Carry on everyone.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you at least have some form of insurance that might cover it? Possibly even your homeowner's policy under theft?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Were you planning to replace that boat with a new/different one? That looked like a perfect set up for the marshes we have here. Just curious why you wanted to sell it.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah it's covered by insurance so it will be replaced. As far as why I'm selling it, a new hunter has joined us this year and I was looking to get a little bigger boat. My youngest daughter is going out this year and it was perfect for three, a little too tight for four. 

Just had to blow off some steam. Vent my frustration a little so to speak. I've calmed down.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

This whole story made me pretty sick myself. Especially since bigger things are stolen all the time around my area. I have a lock on my hitch, but it's just a small lock. Last night I found this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheel-Tire-...ash=item210073b527:g:QWQAAOSwu4BVyE6w&vxp=mtr I'll be ordering it today. That should stop my little trailer from rolling away!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you want to sell the motor?
Pm me with the details


----------

